# Internet explorer doesn't connect to the internet



## cornycorn (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi, 

My IE isn't connecting to the internet but firefox and netscape do. I tried resetting the settings already but it still wouldn't work and just shows the "cannot be displayed" page" everytime i try to go anywhere. 

Does anybody know what the problem here is? I personally prefer IE because it's faster compared to firefox and i'm used to it.

Please help


----------



## Gary335 (Sep 27, 2005)

In IE, click on the Tools menu, and then click on manage add-ons. See if there is anything in this list that doesn't seem to belong. If there is, clcik on it to highlight it, and then tick the disable option at the bottom. It sounds to me like your IE was hijacked or has some kind or another of malware in it whichi is preventing pages from being shown.


----------



## cornycorn (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't think there's any weird one that doesn't belong under the add ons. Hijacked?!? What should I do? Is there any way I can uninstall it and then reinstall IE?


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

cornycorn said:


> I don't think there's any weird one that doesn't belong under the add ons. Hijacked?!? What should I do? Is there any way I can uninstall it and then reinstall IE?


Hi CC,

Yes it is likely that you have a virus, spyware, or some other malware infection. In addition to updating your Anti-Virus definitions and running a scan, you should also perform an online virus/malware scan and removal of your system An excellent online virus scanner and malware removal is Housecall. Housecall can be downloaded from this site:

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

Unfortunately, you have to get to it in IE for it to work. I would recommend going there, installing all the updates, do a scan of your entire computer (takes about 30-40 minutes) and than have it delete EVERYTHING it finds. If the program does not start after about 5 minutes after installing the updates, select the prompt to restart Housecall and have it scan your system. Be patient. Follow the prompts carefully. It is THE BEST on line malware removal program out there.

Are you also updating and running a quality Anti-virus program on a regular basis and updating quality removal malware products on a regular basis? If you don't already have these programs, you can go to www.savemybutt.com and get them. (below) If you don't already have an Anti-Virus program on your system, we recommend AVG. which can be downloaded at www.savemybutt.com HOWEVER, WHILE IT IS OK TO USE AN ON-LINE VIRUS SCANNER/CLEANER SUCH AS HOUSECALL IN ADDITION TO HAVING AN ANTI-VIRUS PROGRAM ON YOUR COMPUTER, ONLY 1 ANTI-VIRUS PROGRAM SHOULD BE INSTALLED ON YOUR COMPUTER AT ANY TIME. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A VIRUS CHECKER, OR YOUR PROGRAM IS SO OUT OF DATE AND YOU WANT TO UPGRADE, YOU MUST GO UNDER ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS AND UNINSTALL ALL INSTANCES OF ANY PREVIOUS ANTI-VIRUS SOFTWARE ALREADY ON YOUR SYSTEM BEFORE INSTALLING THE NEW AV SOFTWARE.

Than after the old AV software has been uninstalled, you should install the new AV software, check for updates immediately, and scan your system. You should check for AV definitions at least once a week. (AVG, which is free and OUTSTNADING, in addition to being far less intrusive than Norton or McAfee releases updates almost everyday. You can also set up a schedule for automatic updates.) AVG if you need updated AV protection can be downloaded at www.savemybutt.com BUT IF YOU ALREADY HAVE AV PROTECTION ON YOUR COMPUTER, JUST UPDATE THAT.

Go to www.savemybutt.com and do the following:

Adware SE: Install, check for updates, UNCHECK "scan for neglicable risk enteries" and run a scan. Delete everything found

Spybot S & D: Install, check for updates, click the IMMUNIZE button, run a scan. Delete everything found

Windows Defender (If you have XP.) Install, check for updates, run a FULL SCAN, delete everything found.

Spyware Blaster: Not a scanner, but a tool that helps prevent malware infections and bad pop ups from entering your system in the first place. AFTER DOING YOUR HOUSECALLUPDATES/SCAN, ADWARE UPDATES/SCAN AND WINDOWS DEFENDER UPDATES/SCAN, USE THIS PROGRAM BY INSTALLING IT, UPDATING IT AND THAN LET IT DO IT'S THING BY RUNNING TO PROTECT YOUR SYSTEM.

You should check for updates on these programs weekly if you can. If you don't have time, make it bi-weekley, but AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH.

All of these programs can be downloaded and installed from the homepage of savemybutt:

www.savemybutt.com

If you are unfamilar with how to post a HijackThis Log, this site also provides a downloadable e-book. (In Adobe Reader (PDF) Format) which will show you how to use the HJT software and post logs. Through the use of a posted log, a trained HJT software specialist will tell you the condition of your log by replying to the post that your log is in. (Provide a description of the problem with your computer along with the log.) DON'T TRY TO DELETE ANYTHING FROM A HJT SCAN WITHOUT THE HELP OF A TECH. ANALYISIS OF THIS PROGRAM IS FOR THE TRAINED TECH TO COMMUNICATE WITH YOU ABOUT THE POSSABILITY OF MALWARE ON YOUR SYSTEM IF THE MALWARE REMOVAL PRODUCTS MENTIONED ABOVE CAN'T GET IT OUT. You can post a description of your problem/log at the Save My Butt Security Forum OR the security forum here at Tech Guy.

But first things first:

1. Updating and running a scan of your system with your current AV program

2. A complete Housecall scan: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

3. Installing, UPDATING, and removing any malware found by Spybot S & D, Adaware SE, Windows Defender (if you have XP) and Spyware Blaster.

4. If you don't have an AV program, checking Add/Remove programs to make sure you don't have an old outdated version, removing any old versions of AV programs that you don't use, installing and updating AVG.

5. Downloading the Hijack This Instruction book from www.savemybutt.com Posting a HijackThisLog (HJT) log for an assesment of your system and having it checked by a HJT specialist for removal of malware.

Please post feedback on the programs used, procedures followed, and how your computer responded to the above.

Jack


----------



## cornycorn (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Jack,

Thanks so much for all these information.

I uninstalled my Norton Antivirus and guess what? My IE works now. I'm guessing that it might have been blocked by Norton before. However, I'm still doing all the scanning and spyware, malware checking using the softwares from www.savemybutt.com. Dang, I hate Norton. It just blocks everything.

I'm currently installing them but I somehow can't find Windows Defender on that website. Do you know where I can locate it? Or maybe it's a different name?

Anyways, once again, thanks for all the suggestions. I'm using AVG right now and it's, as you said, OUTSTANDING.

CC


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

cornycorn said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> Thanks so much for all these information.
> 
> ...


Hi CC,

Glad that it's working. SaveMyButt has the program Windows Defender labled as "Microsoft Defender." on the left side of the home page. That's the thing you should install.

Jack


----------



## fgs (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm having the same problem -- as of yesterday. But I can't uninstall Norton because I don't have the CD so that I could put it back on. Is there a way to disable it and re-enable it later? Thanks


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

FGS: 

You might want to contact Symantec customer service. They might be able to assist you. 

In the system tray, right click on the NIS icon. Left click "disable" or "exit". Sometimes, however, even disabling NIS is insufficient. Sometimes, it needs to uninstalled, then re-installed. 

RF123


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

rainforest123 said:


> FGS:
> 
> You might want to contact Symantec customer service. They might be able to assist you.
> 
> ...


Disable or exit won't uninstall the program. Sometimes with security suites that are big like Norton even after an uninstall, they can still leave traces behind. I did not know the system is prompting for the CD during the uninstall process. You may need to contact Symantic for assistance.

Jack


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

FGS: 
I did not mean to imply that disabling or exiting NIS would = uninstalling NIS. 

Symantec has a set of removal tools. 

My suggestion to contact Symantec was intended as a source for a re-installation CD. Sometimes, when we explain our plight to customer service, the representative is sympathetic and helpful. I have found it helpful to be humble and kind when asking for help, instead of demanding. I am NOT suggesting that anyone involved with this thread had been anything BUT kind. 

RF123


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

IE is just a tired browser!  No further comments.


----------

